#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  الإعلامي أيمن خطاب في برنامج العاشرة مساء

## أيمن خطــاب

*



الإعلامي أيمن خطاب في برنامج العاشرة مساء






" ساهم ولو بكتاب" .. شعار رفعه مجموعه من شباب مصر حرصا منهم على توفير معلومة حتى وإن كانت بسيطة لأطفالنا في مستشفى 57357 .. عن طريق إعداد مكتبة من أجل هؤلاء الأطفال . فسعياً لعمل الخير بشكل مختلف وإعطاءه لمن يستحق , والمساهمه في نشر مفهوم التفكير في الأخر قبل التفكير في الذات قامت مكتبة عمر بوك ستور بالتعاون مع دار أكتب للنشر , مجلة بحلقه الأليكترونيه , موقع دار الكتب و جمعية ألوان مصرية ..بتوفير مكتبة لأطفال مستشفي 57357 والأطباء المعالجين لهم رغبة منهم في رسم ابتسامه علي وجوه الأطفال وبناء جيل سيحمل الرسالة فيما بعد ... وقد أقيمت احتفالية بمقر المستشفى بمناسبة افتتاح المكتبة، تضمنت تقديم العديد من الفقرات الموسيقية والغنائية للأطفال.

وضمت المكتبة حتى الآن 605 كتب متنوعة بين التربوية والتعليمية والترفيهية، بالإضافة لـ50 لعبة للأطفال، كما ضمت المكتبة مجموعة كتب متخصصة فى عدة مجالات للأطباء العاملين بالمستشفى وبذلك تتحقق هدفنا من تلك الفكره ألا وهو " الكتاب خير صديق وعلاج , و ابتسامة طفل تكفي " .




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------

